# Duyuru > Kültür >  3. Dünya Savaşı ve Teolojisi

## bozok

*3.DüNYA SAVAşI VE TEOLOJİSİ* 

*menkibeler.blogspot.com*
*21.05.2008*





*SAVAş :*

Dünya bilindiği üzere pek çok savaşlara sahne olmuştur.Hatta savaşlar tüm tarihte genel bir durum , barışlar ise istisnadır. Geçen yüzyılda savaşların Dünyayı sardığı iki dönem olmuş ve yaygın ifadesi ile bunlara Dünya Savaşı debmiştir.Milyonlarca insanın öldürüldüğü insanlık adına utanç verici pek çok hadiselerin daha yaygın olarak yaşandığı bu savaşların üzerine pek çok araştırmalar yapılmıştır.

Bu anlamda I. Dünya savaşının pek çok nedeninin ve yine pek çok sonucunun olduğu gerçektir.

Ama I.Dünya savaşının bir sonucuda o dönemde siyonizimin yönetiminde en etkili olduğu ülke İngiltere nin bu günkü İsrail topraklarını kapsayan Osmanlı nın Filistin bölgesini ele geçirmesi olmuştur.Zaten kısa süre sonrada bu bölgelere yahudilerin yerlşmesinin teşvik edilmesi ve ileride bir yahudi devleti kurulmasının kolaylaştırılması amacıyla zamanın İngiltere Dışişleri bakanı tarafından *BALFOUR deklarasyonu* olarak bilinen bildiri yayınlanmıştır.

Yine II. Dünya savaşının pek çok nedeni ve pek çok sonucu vardır.





Ama yine bir sonucuda Filistinin Avrupadan sürülen yahudiler ile doldurulması ve İsrail devletinin kısa sürede kurulması olmuştur.

şimdi de malesef kapıda olan bir III. Dünya savaşı vardır ve bu savaşın da pek çok nedeni ve sonucu olacaktır.




Ama iyimser bakış acısıyla bir sonucu da Vaadedilmiş topraklar olarak adlandırılan bölgenin büyük İsrail devletinin sınırlarının içine dahil edilmiş olması olacaktır. 




Tabii şimdi kötümser sonucu ne diye soranlar olabilecektir. Bunu şimdilik cevapsız bırakıp devam edelim.

Dünyanın yeni dengeler üzerine kurulması bunun sonucu çok büyük menfeatlerin, çok büyük kaynakların sahipliğinin ve bunlara bağlı güç sahipliğinin değişmesine neden olan olmuş olacak bu savaşlar özü itibariyle büyük paylaşım savaşlarıdır.Savaşlar insanlık içinde korkunç felaketlere de yol açmış ve açacaktır. 


Bu arada dikkate değer bir husus ta 1897 Basel İsviçre de toplanan ilk siyonist kongreden 15-20 yıl sonra bu ölcüde büyük savaşların yaşanmasıdır.

Peki nedir bu savaş ? Neyin Savaşıdır ? Tarafları kimlerdir ? Tarafların hedefleri nelerdir ?

Soğuk savaşın resmen ve fiilen bittiği yıllarda , Evangelik inanışlarını bu gün herkesin bildiği George Bush un babası, son görev yılında, 1991 de Körfez harbini başlatmıştı. 




Bu savaşı hazırlayan gelişmelerin yönetilişi ve oluş şekli , bu gün yavaş yavaş sahnelenmeye başlamış olan büyük dünya savaşının ilk adımlarıydı.

Bu kısa bilgiden sonra içinde bulunduğumuz büyük savaşın başlatıldığı güne gidelim.




http://webarsiv.hurriyet.com.tr/2000/09/28/244735.asp

Bush un ABD başkanı seçileceği seçimin hemen öncesinde Ariel şaron, 28 Eylül 2000 günü yüzlerce askerle hakaret dolu bir Harem'üş şerif' ziyareti yaparak savaşı başlatmıştır.




şimdi en büyük müttefiki ABD de düşük IQ lu 40 lı yaşlarına kadar alkolik olan ve Evangalist rahiplerin terapisi ile bu durumdan kurtulan Bush un başkanlığa seçileceği anlaşılınca artık yıllardır beklenen planları ve yapılacakları hazır olan savaşa başlamak zamanının geldiğini düşünmüş olmalı.



İsrail içindeki siyonist yapının başını çeken ABD de bulunan meşhur ADL teşkilatının uzatısı o günkü muhalefet lideri olan ve bu işler için başına geldiği muhafazakar Likut Partisinin lideri Ariel şaron evangelizmin inançlarının zerresinin doğruluğuna inanmasa da kendi amaçlarıyla kısmen örtüşen evangelik amaçlara hizmet edecek savaşı başlatmıştır. 



*SAVAşIN BAşLADIğI VE SAVAşIN BİTECEğİ YERDE AYNI YER YANİ SİYON TEPESİDİR.*

Yaklaşık bir yıl sonra 11 Eylül 2001 günü artık savaş iyice gün yüzüne çıkmıştır.



Artık herkes bir savaştan bahsetmektedir.

Kimisi terör ile savaş, kimisi İslam ile savaş ,Kimisi enerji odaklı dünya hakimiyeti kurmaya yönelik emperyal bir savaş olarak adlandırmaktadır artık.


*TEOLOJİ :* 

Anti Siyonist Yahudilik.............. 






üncelikle Siyonizm ve İsrail karşıtı güçlü bir yahudi teolog grubunun, inanç sahiplerinin varlığı bilgisi en azından bir kısmınızın malumudur.




Basit sebebi Yahudi dininde ki *" mesih gelmeden devlet kurmak büyük bir günah ve isyandır"* şeklinde özetlenebilir.Bu kadar ileri gitmeyenler arasında da "siyonist" ideolojiye karşı olanlar vardır. Kaldı ki bir din devleti oln İsrail de yaşayan geniş laik bir Yahudi kitlede mevcuttur.

[COLOR=black]http://www.nkusa.org/ web sitesinden anti siyonist yahudiler hakkında daha fazla bilgi edinilebilir.

Bu ilginç bilgiden sonra diğer ilginç bir bilgiye gecebiliriz.

Evangelizm..........

üzetle ve kısaca "Hiristiyan Siyonizm"i diyebileceğimiz bu inanç ile ilgili , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evangelicalism adresinden ve pekçok diğer kaynaklardan bolca bilgi bulabilirsiniz. 

http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr_isra.htm 

Yahudiden çok yahudi ve siyonist olan bu Hiristiyanlar aslında Yahudilerin inançlarından da farklıdırlar ve fanatiktirler. Bu nendenle yahudilerin de bir anlamda düşünsel düşmanlarıdır.

Benim alıntı yaptığımhttp://xembres.blogcu.com/1246456/ adresinde konuyu çok güzel anlatan bir müellifin aktardığı anektod ile konuya kısaca değinelim ; bu arada isimsiz blogcuyu saygı ve sevgi ile andığımı tüm okuyucuların blogu ziyaret etmesini arzu ettiğimi belirtmek isterim ,

_1985 Ağustos’unda Basel’de bir "hiristiyan"siyonist kongre. 27 ülke ve 589 delege. Katılanların çoğu Yahudi kökenli olmayan Siyonistler. üç gün süren kongreden sonra alınan kararlardan birisi, dünya Yahudilerinin İsrail’e göç etmeğe çağrılması ve İsrail’in 1967’de işgal etmiş olduğu Batı şeria’yı resmen ilhak etmesinin talep edilmesi. Ilımlı bir Yahudi ayağa kalkıyor ve bu ifadeleri sert bulduğunu, İsrail halkının üçte ikisinin de Batı şeria’nın ilhakına karşı olduğunu söylüyor. Bunun üzerine Uluslararası Hıristiyan Elçiliği temsilcisi Van der Hoevn sinirleniyor ve bağırıyor: “İsraillilerin ne düşündüğü önemli değil; biz Tanrı’nın dediğine bakarız. Ve Tanrı o toprakların Yahudilerin malı olduğunu söylüyor.”_

Devamında ;

_Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi üğretim üyelerinden Prof. Dr . Zeki ARSLANTüRK konuyu söyle yorumluyor;_ 

_"Bush, Evangelizm'in bir kolu olan Radikal Bapdisttir. Onun inancına göre de 3'üncü Binyılda Hz. İsa yeniden dünyaya gelecek, bin yıl hüküm sürecek; müşrikleri temizleyecek; kendisine tabi olacaklarla yeni bir dünya kuracak. Bu nedenle Bush, kendisini tam anlamıyla Mesih gibi görmese de Hz İsa'nın geleceği yer olan Ortadoğu'yu o güne hazırlamakla kendini görevli sayıyor. Bush bu görevi üstlenmiş durumda. Bu konuda özel görevli olduğuna inanıyor. Bundan vazgeçmeyecektir. Evangelist tarikattaki Baptizm'in ve Metodizm'in kolları Yahudilikle dirsek temasındadır. Yahudilikle Hrıstiyanlığı birleştirmiş, kardeş yapmış bir mezheptir bunlar. Mesih'in geleceği yeri hazırlamak fikrinde ortak hareket ediyorlar. Onlara göre Mesih, Ortadoğu'ya, Filistin'e gelecek. Yeniden dünyaya geldiği vakit Mesih'e o bölgeleri hazırlamak gerek. Bundan da Bush kendine bir görev çıkarıyor. üzel görevli olduğun inancından da vazgeçmeyecektir. Bu nedenle Ortadoğu'yu Hristiyanlaştırmak istiyor. Bunu misyonerlerin başı olarak amaçlıyor."_ 


*Ama yukarıda belirttiğimiz gibi tüm yahudiler siyonist değidir ve tüm hiristiyanlarda evangelist değildir.Dünya daki tüm güçler de yahudi veya hiristiyan değildir.*

*Kaldı ki Dünya ya yön veren karar alıcılar sadece inançlar ile hareket etmezler, farklı düşünceler ve çıkarlar alınan kararlara yön verir.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Ve İLLUMİNATİ ..............*



Dünyada çok çok güçlü olan ve *"Derin Dünya Devleti"* şeklinde örgütlenen bir grup zengin Yahudi aile ve Batılı kraliyetlerin içinde yer aldıkları yapı *-*ki onun inançsal örgütlenmesinin adı "İLLİMUNATİ"dir ve biz ona kısaca '*Küresel Elit'*e diyebiliriz *.* 

Bu güç yukarıda anılan Siyonist kongreyi düzenleyen İsraile göçü finanse eden hatta yahdi soykırımını organize ederek rahatı yerinde orta sınıf Avrupa yahudilerinin arap çöllerine yani israile göçüne neden olan organizasyonu yapan İsrail Devletinin vucu bulması ve tanınması için tüm gücünü kullanan ve kurulan yahudi devletinin yaşamasını sağlayan ekonomik kaynakları İsraile yçnlendiren güçtür.

İLLUMİNATİ nin ne olduğuna , içinde yer alan köklü banker doğal kaynak tröstü Yahudi ailelerin hangileri olduğuna , Avrupalı kraliyetler ve özellikle İngiliz Kraliyeti ile nasıl bir ilişki içinde bulunduğuna ,Tapınak şovalyeleri, Masonlar ve diğer kardeşlik örgütlerini nasıl kontrol ettikleri (Secret societies) , Bilderberg ,Skull and Bones ,Trilateral,CFR v.s. gibi organizasyonları ne zaman ne için oluşturdukları , onlarca dev küresel şirket ve bankaları ile nasıl bir gücü kontrol ettiği konusunda söylenecek çok şey vardır.




Kolay anlamak isteyenler için İLLUMİNATİ VEYA KüRESEL ELİT in en önde gelen devleti İNGİLTERE dir.Diğer monarşik yönetimli Avrupa devletleri başta Hollanda ve Danimarka olmak üzere ağırlıklı olarak Küresel elitin yönetimindedir. 

Yönetim merkezide Londra nın orta yerinde ki küçük özel idaresi olan *CITY OF LONDON'*dur. 



Bu konuyu merak edenler bu blogta yer alan yazılarda ve / veya verilen internet adreslerin de veya internette yapacakları aramalarda pek çok bilgi bulunabilir.




İLLUMİNATİ ise ABD merkezli hiristiyan siyonist ittifakının Armageddon ve büyük İsrail amaçlı savaşlarını desteklememekte hatta engellemeye çalışmaktadır. En azından ilk bakışta öyle bir görüntü vermektedir.

DİğER GüüLER ;

Tabii hiristiyan siyanist ittifakının yapacakları ile tüm bu olup biteceklerden çıkarları ve varlıkları çok zarar görecek olan ;

1-Ortadoks dünyasını temsil eden Rusya,




2-Avrupa da Almanya ve onun ekonomik ve siyasi etkisi altında bulunan kısmı - özellikle doğu Avrupa ama kısmen tüm kara Avrupası devletleri 

3-ve tabii küresel eltin kaynaklarını akıttığı, büyük projesi, yükselen değer üİN de diğer güçler arasında önde gelenlerdir. 



Diğer bir Dünya gücü Vatikan da elinde ki geniş mali güç ve kendisine bağlı kiliseleri ile Küresel elit ve siyonizm çekişmesinde , mümkünse gücünü artırmaya veya en azından korumaya çalışmakta bu amaçla bazen küresel elitle bazen de evangelist siyonistlerle birlikte hareket ederek çıkarları korumaya çalışmaktadır.



Vatikan özelde Rus ortadoks genelde tüm ortodoks gücünü azaltmak hatta mümkünsa ortadan kadırarak bir hiristiyan birliği sağlamak için İstanbul Rum patrikliğini öne çıkarmaya çalışmakta bu amaçla diyolog çalışmaları yürütmektedir. 

Türkiyenin bilinin İslam yapısıda bu anlamda değiştirilmek istenekte mümkünse Hirislam diye adlandırılabileceğimiz bir ne idüğü belirisiz din oluşturulmaya çalışılmakta bu amaçla Nurculuk ve Mevlevilik üzerinden bazı çalışmalar yürütülmektedir .




Diğer protestan Hiristiyanlar ise bildik misyonerlik faliyetleri ile Uzak doğuda kısmen de başarılı olmuş yol ve yöntemlerde bulunmaktadırlar.Bu konuda Blogda yeralan yazı özet ve yeterli bilgiler içermektedir.

*İLGİNü üEKİşMELER VE KIRILMA NOKTALARI ;*

Küresel elit elindeki geniş mali olanakları bankaları , finans kurumları ve kontrolündeki küresel dev şirketleri ve gizli açık sosyal örgütlenmelerini Hiristiyan siyonizminin savaşına ve bu amaçlı eylemlerine karşı kullanmaya başlamıştır.

Bu amaçla tüm Dünyada özellikle ABD nin önünü kesmeye çalışmakta onun bu arada Dünya ekonomisiniden ABD ye akan kaynakları azaltmaya çalışmaktadır.




Güney Amerka da yani ABD nin yakın zamana kadar ki arka bahcesindeki siyasal yapıları hızla ABD den uzaklaştırmakta*http://www.sol.org.tr/?yazino=31362*, Afrikada ise ABD nin kaşısına ya Avrupalı rakipleri çıkmakta yada üin .



Hem küresel elit hem ABD yönetiminin karısında ki en ciddi güçler olan Almanya ile Rusya da ekonomik olarak ve muhtemelen siyasi olarakta hızla bir birlerine yaklaşmakta ve ortak çıkarlar yaratmaya çalışmaktadır.Bu çerçevede Alman şirketlerinin Rus pazarında artan etkinliklerine Rusya hoş görü ile yaklaşmakta ve bu Alman şirketlerinin -http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_German_companies - ülkelerinde veya diğer bölge operasyonlarında ABD ve Küresel Elit tarafından yok edilen karlarının yerine konmasını sağlamakta , diğer yandan Almanya kuzey akım gibi enerji projeleri ile Rusya ya olan enerji bağlılığını arttırmaktan çekinmemektedir.

Almanya da açıkca ABD hiristiyan siyonizmine karşı durabilen şansölye Gerhard Schröder ABD nin yoğun sadırısıyla başbakanlığı bırakmak zorunda kalsa da partisi iktidar ortaklığına devam edebilmiş bu nedenle ABD Almanya da tam bir başarı kazanamamıştır. Gerhard Schröder de Rus Devlet şirketi GAZPROM da göreve başlamıştır.




Benzer süreç Fransa da gerçekleşmiş, Chirac ın yerine bir yahudi olan ve Amerikan Sarko adıyla anılan Sarkozy gelmiş ama Sarkozy inin Fransa içindeki güçlü küresel elit uzantıları etkisi ile ABD nin beklentilerin altında bir performans göstermesine neden olmuştur. 

Fransa Chirac zamanın da Irak işgaline açıkca karşı durmuştur.Ama ABD nin gösterdiği büyük cabaya ve iktidar değişikliğine rağmen tam anlamıyla yandaş bir cizgiye gelememiştir. Hatta Sarkozy de Akdeniz birliği gibi projeler ile Fransız şirketlerine eski sömürgesi Kuzey Afrika da yeni iş olanakları yaratmaya çalışmakta Basra körefezinde riskli askeri varlık gösterme üs kurma girişimleri ile enerji şirketlerini büyük oyuna dahil etme cabası göstermektedir.





Yine Irak savaşına karşı çıkan ülkelerden Belçika nerdeyse bölünme aşamasına gelmiştir. 




Eskiden Fransalmanya olarak adlandırılan bu iki ülkenin büyük ekonomik operasyonlar yaptığı doğu avrupa yı yeni avrupa olarak adlandıran ABD tüm bu ülkeleri bu avrupa güçlerinin etki alanından kendisinin etki alanına sokma çalışmasıda ekonomik olarak çok başarılı olamamıştır.

İşin en ilginci Anglo Sakson kardeşliğinde yaşanmaktadır.Sürecin başlarında bir birliktelik var gibi görünürken dahi masa altıdan tekmeler uçuşmakta idi.

...

----------


## bozok

Irak savaşı başlamadan önce ve başladıktan sonra Bush ve Blair arasıda ki birlikteliğin nasıl eleştirildiğini hatırlatmak isterim ki o günlerde bile İngiltere ABD nin altını oymakta onu nasıl güçsüzleştirir onun hesabını yapmakta idi. 




Mehşur ve mahrur uzun imparatorluk tecürbeli İngiliz diplomasisi müttefiki ve stratejik ortağı ABD yi bin bir oyun ve akıl yürütmelerle zor durumlara düşmesine altından kalkamayacağı hatalar yapasını sağlamaya çalışmaktaydı.

Bu duruma verilebilecek en basit örnek siyonist ittifakın evangelikler yönetimindeki ABD nin İran ı sıkıştırma planlarına karşılık Irak işgalinde şii ağırlıklı nufusu bulunan güneye Basra ya yerleşen ingilizlerin örtülü olarak İranı güclendirici ve güney Irakta İran etkisinin artmasına izin verici politikaları ABD yi çok zor durumda bırakmış ve Irak ile ilgili güvenlik meselelerini Haydut Devlet dediği İran ile görüşme noktasına kadar gelmek zorunda kalmıştır.

Ama süreç artık ilerlemiş ve mali merkez New York üzerinden ABD içinde de hatırı sayılır bir etkisi olan Londra merkezli küresel elit artık kartlarını açık oynamakta ve ABD yi açıkca hedef almaktadır. 



Türkiyede ki genel seçim ve cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminin sadece bir kaç hafta öncesine denk gelen küresel eltin üst düzey toplantısı olan ve İstanbulda yapılan Bilderberg toplantısında (yeni dönemde Türkiye'ye verilen öneme ve belirleyici role dikkat)alınan kararlar neticesinde artık* küresel elit evangelist ABD çekişmesi* masa altından masa üstüne gün ışığına çıkmış ve her alanda artık kartlar açık oynanmaya başlamıştır.


Türkiye de Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ün seçimi yeni kabinenin oluşturuluş şekli yani Babacan ve şimşek in kabinede ki görevlendirildikleri konumları v.s.


Afrikada bir dizi gelişme ,Pakistanda Benazir suikasti üin deki olan bitenler ,İngiltere hükümetide yeniden yapılandırılmış Blair orta doğuda barış misyonu üstlenmek için başbakanlıktan ayrılmış, yerine Brown gelmiş , genç ve geleçek vaad eden YAHUDİ Miliband dışişlerine getirilmiştir.


Başlatılan mali saldırı Ağustos ayından sonra ABD ye de taşınmış ve ABD ekonomisine parasal bir saldırı başlatılmıştır.




Ya mülkiyeti yada yönetim kontrolü Küresel Elite ait olan ve her biri Türkiye gibi bir kaç ülkenin ekonomik gücüne sahip GM,GE ,CITI, BANK OF AMERİKA , RİO TİNTO, HSBC, Merrill Lynch , BHP Billiton, Anglo American UPS IBM BARCLAYS ROYAL BANK SCOTLAND VODOFANE v.s. v.s. v.s. gibi ve daha onlarcası gibi dev ABD ve İngiliz merkezli şirketler artık Amerikan ekonomisini sabote etmekle görevlidirler. 

*Rothschilds* ailesinin düstüru olmuş o iddilı sözü eden Baron M. A. Rothschild'in, *"bana bir ülkenin parasının kontrolünü verin, kanunlarını kimin yaptığı umurumda bile değil"* sözü" bir kez daha işlemektedir.




Zaten Küresel eltin mülkiyetinde olan ABD federal rezerv bankası bu işte kullanılmaya başlanmıştır.ABD gücünün önemli kaynağı Dolar artık tehlikededir.Daha önceki başkanları gibi bu günde Federal rezervin başında bulunan *Ben Bernanke* *Küresel Elitin adamıdır* hatta Küresel Elitin en güçlü ailesi ve kurucusu diyebileceğimiz Rohtschilds ailesi ile uzaktan akraba bir eşkanez yahudisidir. 




Bu arada küresel elit sahip olduğu medya gücü ile - ki dünyada ki hemen hemen tüm basın yayın,internet ulaşımı,haber ajansı gibi şirketleri ya doğrudan yada dolaylı olarak kontrol altında tutabilmektedir- ABD yi içe kapatacak olan ve Bush dönemi sonunda seçilmesi büyük ihtimal olan demokrat partinin adayı olarak Obama yı örtülü olarak desteklemektedir.Obamanın seçilmesi ABD nin evangelizm etkisine en uzak adayın seçilmesi ile eş anlamlıdır. 



Küresel elitin ABD içindeki ağırlıklı karar alıcı ailesi *Rockefeller* ile Avrupa ayağı baş aktör *ROTHSCHİLDS*'ler ve iş ortakları Avrupalı kraliyetler sahibi oldukları petrol şirketleri sayesinde ABD yönetiminde ki hiristiyan siyonistlerin inançları doğrultusunda başlatıp yürüttükleri bu savaştan yararlanarak dünya ekonomisi içinde zaten büyük olan paylarını artan petrol fiyatları ve katlanan karları sayesinde daha da büyütmüşlerdir. 




Bu ise sanki çekişme içinde oldukları izlenimi veren onlarca veriye rağmen sonuca baktığımız da Hiristiyan siyonizminin Küresel Elite yani İLLUMİNATİ ye bir hizmeti gibi görünmektedir ki bu pek ala mümkündür.Hem Başkan yardımcısı DİCK CHENEY hemde bay BUSH küresel elitin tüm gizli örgütlenmelerinden dar iç çemberin hemen dışına kadar ulaşabilmiş hizmet edenler arasındaki en üstlerde yer alan gruptandırlar.



Ama Bush Ocak ayına kadar görevdedir ve uygulanan seneryo gereği *Hiristiyan siyonizminin* yapacakları henüz bitmemiştir.



*TüRKİYE YE GELİNCE :....................................*




Ağırlıklı olarak ABD ama genel de Batı dünyasının ortak projesi gibi görünen ve 1999 -2001 arasında ki süreçte hızlandırılmış bir sosyolojik değişimin dayanağı olarak hazırlanmış ağırlıklı olarak parasal ve ekonomik manipulasyonlar sonucunda ,(seçim cağrısının da bir küresel elit oyuncusu tarafından yapılmış) Kasım 2002 de seçimi kazanır kazanmaz başbakan olamayan genel başkanı Washıngton da kabul edilen AKP iktidarının ABD yi yöneten hiristiyan siyonistlere acı süpriz içindeki küresel eliten gelmiş ve bu kesim Gül ün başbakanlığın da ağırlığını göstermiş ve 1 Mart 2003 te Irak Savaşı ve sonrası için çok önemli olan teskere meçliste red edilmiştir.

Küresel elite ABD nin cevabı geçikmemiş ve hedefleri Kürsel Elit sembolleri olan Kasım 2003 El Kaide eylemleri gerçekleşmiştir.



ABD tarafından eğitilerek yaratıldığı hala manipüle edilerek yönlendirildiği konusunda kuvvetli iddialar olan *EL KA*İDE terör örgütünce Kasım ayında İstanbulda meydana gelen saldırıların* HSBC BANKASI İNGİLİZ KONSOLOSLUğU VE SİNEGOGLAR O*LAN hedeflerini hatırlamanızı tavsiye ederim.Bu saldırılara konu olan hedeflerin tamamı Rothschilds ailesiyle , ekonomik ortakları ve yuvalandıkları parasal üs olan British kraliyet ailesi ile alakalı hedeflerdir.


Yürürlüğe konan senayonun gereği olan bu saldırılar kozmik bilgelere hakim olduklarını düşünen pek bilmiş AKP danışman kadrosu tarafından acaba nasıl okunmuştur.Bu arada Türk silahlı kuvvatlerine ve Türk halkına karşı uygulanan psikolojik harbin bir uzantısı olan* "üUVAL HADİSESİN'DE "* de bu akp içi yapının katkısının ne olduğu bilinmelidir.





Teskere red edildiğinde Başbakan olan Gül Ağustos 2007 den bu yana Cumhurbaşkanıdır.

Bu anlamda bakılınca AKP kapatma davası ABD nin hiristiyan siyonist kadroları ile içli dışlı olan Akp içinde ki kesimin tasfiyesi operasyonudur.

Tıp kı Pakistanda Müşerref i sıkıştırıp ABD nin adamı olmaya söz veren Benazir Butho nun Küresel Elitin Gizli servisi *MI6* tarafından öldürülmesi ve Pakistanın daha fazla ABD güdümüne girmesinin engellenmesi konusunda yaşananlar gibi. Pakistanda da her ne kadar seçimler yapılmış ve bir hükümet urulmuşsa da orda da yüksek mahkeme üzerinden bir oyun sahnelenmekte ve daha pek çok gelişmelere gebedir.




Afganistanda savaşın kötü gitmesinin nedeni küresel elit ve etkin olduğu devletlerin NATO içinde gösterdikleri isteksizlik olduğu kadar küresel elit tarafından daha çok etki altında tutulabilen Pakistanın talibana verdiği örtülü desteğin varlığıdır. İngiliz Kraliyetinin genç üyesi Afganistanda gazetecilere görüntüler verirken Küresel elit talibana desteğini devam ettirmektedir.

Bu arada Somali , Darfur, Cad, Nijerya, Zimbabve ,Güney Afrika ve daha pek çok Afrika ülkesinde küresel elit ile ABD nin Evangelist yönetimi yoğun şekilde çekişmekte ,Küresel elitin yeni gözdesi üİN Afrika daki ağırlığını her arttırdığı bölgede yapılan her üinin taraf olduğu anlaşma sonrası o bölge kan gölüne dönmekte çeşitli karışıklıklar yaşanmaktadır.





...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye ye dönersek ,*

*Küresel Elit Türkiyenin tüm ekonomisine bu gün tamamen hakim durumdadır. 1980 24 ocak kararlarından bu yana ondan öncede 1946 da ilk IMF anlaşmasından bu yana Türkiye her yıl ve her gelen iktidarla biraz daha küresel elitin hakimiyetine girmiştir.1946 IMF anlaşması ile ekonomik aynı yıl ülkemize gelen Missouri zırhlısı ile siyasi etkiye girilmiş ve bu NATO ya girişle pekişmiştir.*

**

*Ancak üzallı yıllar ve hele 1988 sermaye hareketleri serbestliğinden sonra Küresel manipülasyonlarada açık hale gelmiş, bu ise ülke siyasetine daha önce sahip olmadığı olanakları küresel elite vermiştir. Zaten kısa bir süre sonra bu manipulasyonlar ile lkenin ekonomik siyasi ve sosyolojik yapısını hızla dönüştürmüş ,1994 ,1998 ,1999-2001 parasal manipülasyonları ile ülkeyi yeniden şekillendirmiştir.* 

*Yapılan iş her türlü ekonomik ve parasl manipülasyon ve elde edlen görevlendirilmiş siyasi ve bürokrat iş birlikçi kadrolar ile gerekli gereksiz borçlandırılma operasyonları sonucunda devlet ve kamu oyu üzerinde devamlı bir borç baskısı etkisi yaratılmasıdır.*

*Türkiyenin 1990 larda aslında pek az olan iç ve dış borcu sanki yönetilemez gib gösterilirken, geldiğimiz noktada 10 larca kat artmış, devleşmiş iç ve dış kamu borçlarına hane halklarının ve özel sektörün borçlarıda eklenmiş olmasına rağmen sanki çok normalmiş gibi bir ekonomik ve psikolojik hava yaratılması bu duruma örnektir.*

**

*Bu arada Türkiyenin yerli sermaye gruplarını kendiyle işbirliğine zorlamış eğer direnen olursa türlü mücadele yolları ile ekonomik güçlerini yok etmiştir. ürneğin üzdemir Sabancı cinayetinin ekonomik sonuçları tamamen küresel elite yaramıştır. Uzan hadisesi ve diğer batan bankalar nedeni ile önce kamulaştırılan değerlerin tamamı küresel elite teslim edilmiştir.Bu arada hayatta kalmak ekonomik olarak var olmak isteyen sermaye grupları hızla küresel elitle işbirliğine gitmişler ve sahip oldukları şirketlere küresel eliti ortak etmişlerdir.*

**

*İlginç bir örnek olarak Doğuş grubu dev şirket GE ile Garanti bankasında ortak olabilirken ve diğer bazı operasyonları küresel elit ile yapabilirken ALMAN VW'ni çok satmasına ve kesin bir başarı öngörülmesine ve ekonomik pek çok tavizler teklif etmesine rağmen Türkiye de yatırıma ikna edememiştir. Bunun açık neden Türkiye nin artık Londra Merkez li Küresel Elitin tam hakim olduğu bir ülke olmasıdır.Eğer VW yatırım yaparsa bunun hiç bir güvenliği yoktur her an VW'nin Türkiye yatırımı bir operasyona konu olabilir.*

*Ama Küresel Elit hiç bir zaman ülkenin asıl karar alıcısı olamamıştır .Ta ki AKP hükümeti döneminde kadar.* 

*TMSF ile ilgili tahsilat amacıla çıkarılan yasalar ve özelleştirme uygulamaları ülkenin kamu ve özel tüm belli başlı belirleyici ekonomik varlıklarının yönetimsel kontrolü Küresel elite geçmiştir.*

*Ve özellikle TELEKOM özelleştirmesine kadar. Bu özelliştirme Türkiye nin Küresel elitin tam hakimiyetine girdiğinin tüm Dünyaya ilanıdır.*

*Hiristyan siyonizminin Orta doğu planları için olmazsa olmaz olan Kürdistan projesini en kolay ve az maliyetle ama her halukarda nasıl gerçekleşmesi mümkün olabilecektir?*

*Küresel elit bunun gerçekleşmesini en azından hiristiyan siyonizmin anladığı ve istediği anlamda gerçekleşmesini nasıl engelleyebilecektir?*

*SİYONİZMİN BU İKİ BüYüK GüRüNüRDE AYRI GüRüNTüSüNüN KAYIKCI KAVGASI TüRKİYE DE HESAPLAşMA NOKTASINA GELMİşTİR.*

*İşte bu yüzden Türkiyede gerginlik artacak belki darbe olasılığı doğacaktır.*

*üünkü ABD PKK ve Kürt hareketini kontrol etmekte ve Siyonist ittifakın ortak projesi olan Kürdistanı yaratmak bu günkü yönetimin fazla bir vakti kalmamıştır.*

*Burada Barzani ABD ile ittifak halindeyken Talabani artık Küresel elit e daha yakın durmaktadır ve bağımsız bir Kürt yapılanmasına destek vermemektedir.*

*Barzanin tutumunda ki ikircikli duruş ve tavır değişiklikleri ile PKK ve dolayısıyla DTP içinde görülen çatlak küresel elitin bu yapılara müdahalesi ile oluşmaktadır.*

*Küresel elit terörü önleyici bir vazfıda olan çünkü PKK nın saklandığı mağraları ve saldırı amaçlı geçiş yollarını sular altında bırakacak ILISU barajına parasal destek vermekte ABD ise yurt içi uzantıları ile doğa ve tarih tahribatını ön plana çıkartarak projenin gerçekleşmesini engellemeye çalışmaktadır.*

*üekişme etkin oldukları her alanda devam etmektedir.*

*ABD etkisinin güçlü olduğu orduyu devreye sokmaya çalışmakta bu amaçla ülkede yapay ve veya gerçek gerginlikler yaratmaya çalışmaktadır.*

*Bu amaçla ABD ye yakın danışman kadrosunun etkisindeki RTE önce sivil anayasa sonrada türban konusunu gündeme getirerek bu cabalara destek verme durumunda olmuş bunu fırsat bilen küresel elit te söz konusu kadroları tasfiye etmek için AKP nin bu cabalarını gerekçe yaparak yaratılan fikirse ortamda açtırıla bilen kapatılması davasını kullanmaya çalışmaktadır.*

*Hazine borçlarının geri ödemelerinin yığıldığı yani tıp ki 2001 şubat ayı gibi yüklü hazine itfalarıın olduğu Temmuz Ağustos 2008 aylarında tüm Türkiye gündemi yığılmıştır.*

*Her iki güçte tüm olanakları ile gerginliği yükseltmeye çalışmakta ve bir hesaplaşmaya girecekleri çok açıktır.*

*Anayasa mahkemesi arka arkaya bazı kararlar verecek;Türban ile ilgili anayasa değişikiği iptal edilecek, DTP ve AKP kapatılacak yeterince manipüle edilen yargı hedef haline getirilecek Küresel elitle birlikte hareket eden Cumhurbaşkanın ca , Bilderbergci Dış işleri bakanı Başbakan atanacak bu sayede TSK içinde ki terfilere ve Genel Kurmay başkanlığı Küresel elitle birlikte hareket edebilecek kişi ve kişilerden oluşturulmaya çalışılacak.*

*Hepsi de bir kaç hafta içinde olacak bu gelişmelere karşı TSK içinde etkinlği olan ABD alt rütbeli subayları devreye sokmaya çalışabilecek , Güney doğuda bir halk ayaklanması başlatılmaya çalışabilecek ve en nihayetinde bu karşıklıkları bahane ederek tek başına veya NATO yu kullanarak askeri müdahalede bulunmayı deneyebilecektir.*

*Tabiki bu arada uranyumu Nabibya da Küresel Elit ile birlikte çıkaran Nükleer programı İsrail li ve hiristiyan siyonistleri endişelendiren İran da unutulmamalıdır.İran ile Rusya ve üin in ilişkileri de.*


**

*İran Küresel Elit tarafından desteklenmekte ve Afganistan dan Irak a şii nufusun çoğunlukta olduğu körfez ülkelerinde Suudi Arabistan dahil etkinliği artmaktadır.*

*Bu konuda da mevcut ABD yönetiminin nasıl hareket edeceği gelişmelere yön verecektir.* 

*AğUSTOS AYINDAN BİR ABD SALDIISININ İRANA YüNELECEğİ KONUSUNDA PEK üOK VERİ VE GüRüş ORTALIKTA DOLAşMAKTADIR.*

*YANİ TüRKİYE DEKİ GüNDEMİN YIğILDIğI TARİHLERDE BüLGENİN DE KARIşMASI İHTİMALİ VARDIR.*

*Küresel Elit in ABD yi İran a yönlendirmesi ve içe kapanma hissiyatını Amerikalılar da arttıracak bir başarısızlık yaşatabilecek bu başarısızlık arkasından kısmen zayıflamış ama bölgedeki ağırlığı ve kamu oyu desteği artmış İran ın bu kez bölge ülkeleri ile girişeceği bir çatışmaya da neden olabilecektir.*

*Tüm bunlar Dünyanın da kaderini belirleyecektir.*

*üünkü yukarıda çok çok özet olarak değindiğim gibi Dünyanın diğer güçlerinin de gözü bu coğrafyadadır.* 

*En başta belittiğimiz ianançsal temelli saikler le hareket etmeyen veya eden diğer güçlerinde ne olacağı ve özümüzde ki yüz belki yüzlerce yılın nasıl gelişeceği buradan belirlenmektedir.* 

*TüM BU NEDENLERLE YAKLAşMAKTA OLAN KüRESEL HALE DüNüşMESİ İHTİMALİ üOK YüKSEK BİR BüLGESEL SAVAşIN İüİNE HIZLA SüRüKLENDİğİMİZ İZLENİMİ VEREN BU GELİşMELERİ VE BAKIş AüISINI YANILMAYI EN AZ OKUYANLAR KADAR DİLEYEREK SAYIN OKUYUCULARLA PAYLAşMAYI DİLEDİM.*

*Aslında denilebilecek olan en güzel söz daha önce söylenmişti*

*YURTTA SULH CİHANDA SULH*

*Sarı Saltuk 25-28 Mayıs 2008*

----------

